# M6 service station stopovers?



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We intend travelling south on the M6 on boxing day afternoon and hope to stopover at a service station probably in Cumbria before continuing our journey early on 27th. Does anyone know which service stations should be avoided/aimed for? Killington Lake looks about the right distance, but any further south could be considered if better/safer etc. 

Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've heard excellent things about the privately owned Tebay services at junction 38:

http://www.visitcumbria.com/pen/tebay-services.htm

There is a caravan site owned by the family there and a truck stop area.

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Grizzly - thanks for that. I know the northbound siee and it is as good as it looks. Even the food, though pricy is worth eating - not a bad recommendation for a service station!

We were hoping for one perhaps a bit further south, but again thanks for reminding me of perhaps the best service station on the UK network.

Sue


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Suenliam,

We have used the Tebay services (Northbound) as a stopover on a couple of occasions and can really recommend this, especially the Taste of Cumbria farm shop!! 
Alternatively come off at J37 head towards Sedbergh, in less than half a mile there is a good lay-by on the left.

Have a Happy Christmas  

Neil


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Neil - another one to add to the list  

Hope the fog clears down south or we won't know when we've arrived :? 

Up here clear bright sunny and coldish.

Thanks again 

Sue


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

We have used the services on the M6 toll southbound. Very quiet at night (due to the toll charges?). Usual charges for overnight.

Also. large truckstop at Lymm (M6 J21) noisy but safe. About £8. You do need to find a corner away from the big fridge lorries. 


Eddie


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for that Eddie. Even if we do not use them this time it is good information for use when doing the long haul to the channel. Because we only use it once in a while we find the Birmingham toll very convenient. Roll on May!

Sue


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Tebay rules, no question. I beleive there is some means of getting to it south bound. Any one know for sure ?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Well we're back! Got further on Boxing day than expected and reached the services on the M6 Toll. Stayed the night in an empty car park £8 but included £2 off your coffee in the morning. Perhaps most importantly we felt very safe here. I enquired about the shower in the ladies and was shown the facilities and informed that they were free!!! Very clean facilities and very helpful staff who seemed to know what they were doing and had done the customer care training!.

Thanks Eddie for pointing this facility in our direction. We will certainly use it again on our way south/north if the time of day is right and can certainly recommend it to others.

Only thing to do now is to find out about 12v hair dryers. Will post another thread for the info.

Thanks again to everyone who supplied advice.

Sue


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry don't know how to edit and after 7 hours on the A11/A14/M6 don't think I'm up to finding it tonight. However, I have mastered the search facility and found that 12 v hairdryers are rubbish. So next task is to persuade OH of the importance of getting an inverter thing to work the TV, laptop etc    

Sue


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

davebl said:


> Tebay rules, no question. I beleive there is some means of getting to it south bound. Any one know for sure ?


Can anyone help me with that one? Need it for next week, setting off tomorrow.

Thank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I've done it. It's pretty obvious from here:

> Google <

Dave


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Found this site , *TransportCafe.co.uk *, looks a good site ,


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Thank you all.


----------

